

Ask HN: Automated pop music in Scala - isomorph

hi HN<p>bit of an odd one<p>ive just graduated from cambridge with a 1st in computer science but all of my time is being taken up by my fledgling music career (indie pop, thanks for asking)<p>i tend to mess around in scala<p>i want to do some automated song generation starting with basic trigram models / markov chains for chord progressions and melodies. will get onto the genetic algorithms and more batshit stuff later. i am also vaguely thinking about starting from an information theoretic perspective. experts on random processes very welcome. i think the information content of songs is fundamentally linked to its catchiness somehow (i know what youre thinking, probably not the whole story tho)<p>i want this shit to be catchy tho so this is gonna be a real task<p>as i said i am very time poor at the moment<p>is anyone interested in collaborating with me on this?<p>skicombinator@gmail.com (cringe)<p>EDIT: may also have to come up with some kind of pricing / rights distribution model for songs
======
logn
I replied to you in email and linked to some apps I've made:
<http://archive.org/details/ApplPi>
<http://sourceforge.net/projects/originalsynth/>

Also, here's another great place to get in touch with like minds:
<http://www.muffwiggler.com/forum/>

------
isomorph
Thanks , will get back to you asap

